# How many relationships have you been in?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm 26 and I have had 3 girlfriends , currently single though


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

The A.I Computers and High Authority NSA Software Engineers permanently banned me from receiving relationships, jobs, and income. I'm too much of a threat to them and humanity. All of them will receive a consequence for putting me in this situation.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

One, though it's long distance it has lasted 10 years and counting... even if it's not the healthiest of relationships.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

karenw said:


> Are you for real?


Yep.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

One and it'll never happen again. Some of us are meant to be alone.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Zero


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Four.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

3 x 2 year things
~3 x a few months things
~3 x a few weeks things


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

SuperSky said:


> One, though it's long distance it has lasted 10 years and counting... even if it's not the healthiest of relationships.


That's interesting. Would you mind some questions? I had a colleague who has also in a 10+ year relationship, most of which was long distance.

1. How did you meet, and how much of those 10 years were long distance?
2. How often do you see each other in person now? 
3. Is it a monogamous relationship? 
4. What is the endgame you see for it?

-

I've been in three monogamous relationships. Currently in the third one, have been together 2.5 years on and off, and long distance for 4.5 months now.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Two, but I never saw either of them in person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

With females, I would say only two that counted as official relationships. With dudes? A whole bunch of hookup type things. There were a couple where it was a regular thing but there was no romance whatsoever. Just hanging out and sex. I never could really do romance with guys. Which was kinda problematic because a lot of them wanted that even though I laid down the terms before we ever even met and they agreed. Some stuck to the terms but quite a few of them were obviously hoping for more and apparently thought I wasn't being serious when I told them I am not romantically attracted to men.


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

0


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm on number seven currently and we've been together almost 2 1/2 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

One. We've been together almost 6 years and have been living together about two years now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.00+


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

EmotionlessThug said:


> The A.I Computers and High Authority NSA Software Engineers permanently banned me from receiving relationships, jobs, and income. I'm too much of a threat to them and humanity. All of them will receive a consequence for putting me in this situation.


Have you tried giving them a virus?

49 and two relationships.


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

0


----------



## emilyf1991 (Nov 3, 2019)

I agree, some of us are meant to be alone in terms of a relationship. I don't think it has to be a bad thing though. It's abnormal, but I truly believe some just are not.


----------



## emilyf1991 (Nov 3, 2019)

2


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

only 1


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Do almost-relationships count? If so, then one I guess, otherwise zero.


(Don't quote this as I won't read it lol)


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Yer Blues said:


> Have you tried giving them a virus?
> 
> 49 and two relationships.


At least the A.I Computers gave you two relationships.

My classroom partner knew she had a presentation. But she never replied to my text at all. She sent an email to the professor with the presentation. But never showed up to class to present it with me. My professor agreed with me that my partner behavior is weird. Because she never told me that she would finish the presentation.

I have really bad human experiences since a child. The way people talk to me and behave is not natural. Every body always shuts me down or leave me confused in situations all the time. Makes me questioned their intention you know? Where do their mind come from at the time? And why does these occurrences always happen to me during an important event?

I'm a full time freshman in college, but I'm scared that something may come up to distract me for my classes. So I can fail my courses. It was humanely impossible to receive a job. One person called me for an interview and misinterpret my communication too easily. This is what happens to me all the time.


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

I’m 26 and I never been in a relationship before lol it sucks! I was dating some guy on and off for a year and 5 months ..but we never like made it official so /: yeah 0..


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

0 :crying:


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Not enough.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Two long term, 4 yrs and 3 yrs, none since '86


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

I like to move around so tell people that want date me , I don't get into exclusive relationships and only do paid dates


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

emilyf1991 said:


> I agree, some of us are meant to be alone in terms of a relationship. I don't think it has to be a bad thing though. It's abnormal, but I truly believe some just are not.


I hate being single to be perfectly honest, though I don't have enough experience to rate whether I can manage a long term relationship. But the reactions I get from people just make it seem like it's destiny or fate to be alone.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

leaf in the wind said:


> That's interesting. Would you mind some questions? I had a colleague who has also in a 10+ year relationship, most of which was long distance.


Sure, I'm fine to answer some questions. I don't get much of a chance to talk about it.



leaf in the wind said:


> 1. How did you meet, and how much of those 10 years were long distance?


We met on a forum so it's been long distance from the start. 


leaf in the wind said:


> 2. How often do you see each other in person now?


Seen each other in person twice - about a 2 week holiday each time.


leaf in the wind said:


> 3. Is it a monogamous relationship?


Yes


leaf in the wind said:


> 4. What is the endgame you see for it?


The endgame has shifted from how things were at the beginning due to life events. If the relationship is to ever work in-person then either they have to move to Australia or I have to move to the USA (and they also have to move cities). It's been awhile since we've discussed it seriously and aligned our expectations on this, but the discussion is pending.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you count the time female classmantes played tricks on me saying that I was their boyfriend or that they had interest in me


....or


The time I was interested in a girl at 21 (she was 19) who had broken up, but went back with a 23-year-old divorced dad of 3 (aged 5, 3, and 1 at the time!) for a bracelet on Valentine's Day.














Zero.


----------



## MissPearl (Sep 17, 2017)

Silent Memory said:


> Two, but I never saw either of them in person.


 How did that work?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*NINE!*

employers: 32

WHY NOT another????

i never end anything, or hangup phone.

i keep up, always talking


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Zero


Don't see it happening for me.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

MissPearl said:


> How did that work?


I met them online, but they both lived in other countries, so it was long distance.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

None, but to be fair I don't make it easy or try : /


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

1.5 maybe...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Zero.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Ummmmmmmmmm

IIRC 

Probably ten or so


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Technically 2. If we count individuals that couldn't take it seriously 4!


...Meh!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

relationships? a lot 
like twenty something or maybe thirty


----------

